# What breed of dog would you want other than a golden?



## Rundlemtn

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


I'm particularly drawn to Border Collies and Great Danes. But, I really don't think you can beat a golden!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm particularly drawn to Border Collies and Great Danes. But, I really don't think you can beat a golden!


I love those dog breeds as well! I agree, there is just something about goldens that you can't get in any other dog! 😊


----------



## LJack

Borzoi or Berger Picard.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

LJack said:


> Borzoi or Berger Picard.


What great breeds! I love learning about new dog breeds and to be honest I have never heard of those. However, I just looked them up and did research on them, they seem great! 😊


----------



## cwag

I am pretty much a golden or nothing but my sister had a stray mutt show up and stay and he was one of the best dogs ever. We guessed maybe a Beagle Golden mix. It was before you could get a DNA test. He was a super cuddle bug about the size of a big Beagle but with a happy Golden Retriever personality. I think if there was no way to have a Golden and I really missed having a dog I might just try a shelter dog if I could find one that wasn't part terrier or Pitt Bull. I wonder though if after having Goldens anything else would be slightly disappointing.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

cwag said:


> I am pretty much a golden or nothing but my sister had a stray mutt show up and stay and he was one of the best dogs ever. We guessed maybe a Beagle Golden mix. It was before you could get a DNA test. He was a super cuddle bug about the size of a big Beagle but with a happy Golden Retriever personality. I think if there was no way to have a Golden and I really missed having a dog I might just try a shelter dog if I could find one that wasn't part terrier or Pitt Bull. I wonder though if after having Goldens anything else would be slightly disappointing.


No matter what breed he was, I am sure he was great! 😊. All breeds are great in their own ways and they all have their qualities!


----------



## nolefan

I'll always have a Golden but really love Pointers.


----------



## rosegold

Fun question. My husband and I discuss this time and again.. we always end up agreeing that Goldens are #1 in our book though. 
1. Rough collie
2. English setter
3. Australian shepherd
4. Samoyed
5. German shepherd
We love the way huskies look but think they'd be a bit challenging for us.


----------



## granite7

I have had cocker spaniels and shelties in the past. All of them were great dogs, but I love my goldens! I love these goldens so much that the next in line are not even close.

But if not a golden, then a GSP or a Lab would be the choice for me.


----------



## Tagrenine

I reaaaallllyyyy want a working line GSD


----------



## Pytheis

I currently have a working line German shepherd alongside my golden. I’ll likely always have one GSD and one of another breed. My golden is 10 now, so I’m trying to decide between another golden, a collie, or an Australian shepherd for my next dog. Tough choice.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

rosegold said:


> Fun question. My husband and I discuss this time and again.. we always end up agreeing that Goldens are #1 in our book though.
> 1. Rough collie
> 2. English setter
> 3. Australian shepherd
> 4. Samoyed
> 5. German shepherd
> We love the way huskies look but think they'd be a bit challenging for us.


What a great list! Yes, I have heard huskies are a challenge but I am in love with them (lol)! I absolutely love Australian and German shepherds they are actually in my top 5 as well! I actually have never owned a dog before, so a golden is going to be my first one! I heard many good things about them and my neighbor has one (and I just needed one after that LOL).


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

granite7 said:


> I have had cocker spaniels and shelties in the past. All of them were great dogs, but I love my goldens! I love these goldens so much that the next in line are not even close.
> 
> But if not a golden, then a GSP or a Lab would be the choice for me.


Cocker spaniels and shelties are very gorgeous! Yeah, goldens are hard to beat!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Tagrenine said:


> I reaaaallllyyyy want a working line GSD


German shepherds are great dogs! I have a soft spot for black GSD's, they are just so amazing!


----------



## ArkansasGold

Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Tagrenine

Lovin'Goldens said:


> German shepherds are great dogs! I have a soft spot for black GSD's, they are just so amazing!


I really want a sable/agouti one!! We’re in the process of adding an Ibizan Hound and I’ll always have Border Collies, but I’ve wanted a GSD for as long as I can remember


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Pytheis said:


> I currently have a working line German shepherd alongside my golden. I’ll likely always have one GSD and one of another breed. My golden is 10 now, so I’m trying to decide between another golden, a collie, or an Australian shepherd for my next dog. Tough choice.


Thats great! Oooh that is a tough choice! Australian shepherds are so intelligent (and require lots of mental stimulation), great family pets, and the blue merle ones are: . Collies are athletic, calm, and friendly (I love border collies!!!). And goldens are friendly, loving, and smart! I would love to have one of every dog breed (LOL). Good luck deciding that is a really tough choice!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

ArkansasGold said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback


Great choice!!! I have heard they make amazing companions!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Tagrenine said:


> I really want a sable/agouti one!! We’re in the process of adding an Ibizan Hound and I’ll always have Border Collies, but I’ve wanted a GSD for as long as I can remember


I love those ones too! Ooh that reminds me I would also like a white german shepherd! 😄 I know they are rare, but they are so elegant. Ibizan hounds are great!!! I love border collies too!!!


----------



## Dunmar

My other dog i had (daughter has now due to them bonding while she was sick. Couldn't separate them right? Is a coonhound. She is another velcro dog . Only problem is she needs a fenced yard due to her nose.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Coonhounds are great pets! It was very nice of you to give her to your daughter!


----------



## Dunmar

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Coonhounds are great pets! It was very nice of you to give her to your daughter!


 I didn't really have a choice. My daughter was very sick for2 years and Ali never left her side. Ali was quite young when this happened. My daughter quickly became her person. Separating them would have been too much for either to bear. She was pretty much her dog from the start. Lol


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Dunmar said:


> I didn't really have a choice. My daughter was very sick for2 years and Ali never left her side. Ali was quite young when this happened. My daughter quickly became her person. Separating them would have been too much for either to bear. She was pretty much her dog from the start. Lol


Well, I am glad your daughter is better now! Ali is a great dog for supporting her when she needed it the most.


----------



## Dunmar

Here is Ali. Coonhound.. you can see her with my daughter in the top right. That is where she was. By her side


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Dunmar said:


> Here is Ali. Coonhound.. you can see her with my daughter in the top right. That is where she was. By her side
> View attachment 880966


What sweet pictures! Ali and your daughter seem very close.


----------



## CCoopz

My previous dog was a German shepherd X with? We don’t know, probably street mutt some Spanish shepherd dog in there most likely.
He was a recue from Spain a lady brought back with her as a puppy. We walked him (for free) for her when we could for 3 years then we took him on when he was 9.

He had so many amazing qualities, we loved him. He was ridiculously well behaved, extremely intelligent, he trained us to be good humans to him! Never put a paw wrong, was one of those bomb proof dogs in all situations you could take anywhere.

But he wasn’t cuddler, liked to sit a couple metres away from you in the same room. No interest in getting up on the sofa. Wasn’t goofy at all, no interest in playing with other dogs or children. On walks he just wanted to either explore independently or for you to endlessly throw the ball.

I just love the goofy fun, cuddly loving nature, even the playful mischievousness of Golden’s. I love their soft silky coat.

I would contemplate a full GSD if it was guaranteed to be more affectionate and cuddley. As they are a great breed.


----------



## Lotsofjs

We have always really wanted a Bernese Mountain Dog. Hard to live with the shortened life span though


----------



## Ginams

We had a German Shepherd before Storm & now Rey. We might have another in the future, but for now, it’s Goldens for us.


----------



## JulesAK

A Stabyhoun or a Small Munsterlander. I really like mediumish sized dogs. Love my Papillon but he is almost too small.
Jules


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CCoopz said:


> My previous dog was a German shepherd X with? We don’t know, probably street mutt some Spanish shepherd dog in there most likely.
> He was a recue from Spain a lady brought back with her as a puppy. We walked him (for free) for her when we could for 3 years then we took him on when he was 9.
> 
> He had so many amazing qualities, we loved him. He was ridiculously well behaved, extremely intelligent, he trained us to be good humans to him! Never put a paw wrong, was one of those bomb proof dogs in all situations you could take anywhere.
> 
> But he wasn’t cuddler, liked to sit a couple metres away from you in the same room. No interest in getting up on the sofa. Wasn’t goofy at all, no interest in playing with other dogs or children. On walks he just wanted to either explore independently or for you to endlessly throw the ball.
> 
> I just love the goofy fun, cuddly loving nature, even the playful mischievousness of Golden’s. I love their soft silky coat.
> 
> I would contemplate a full GSD if it was guaranteed to be more affectionate and cuddley. As they are a great breed.


GSD's are very loyal and are great dogs! They are known to be very intelligent! I love that about goldens too! 😊. Thats why I wanted a golden for my first dog!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Lotsofjs said:


> We have always really wanted a Bernese Mountain Dog. Hard to live with the shortened life span though


I love Bernese Mountain dogs! They have so many great traits, but the life span is sad. . Luckily, breeders are trying to breed them to make them healthier and have a longer lifespan.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Ginams said:


> We had a German Shepherd before Storm & now Rey. We might have another in the future, but for now, it’s Goldens for us.


German shepherds are great! Goldens are so lovable, its hard to imagine life without them! 😊


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

JulesAK said:


> A Stabyhoun or a Small Munsterlander. I really like mediumish sized dogs. Love my Papillon but he is almost too small.
> Jules


What interesting dog breeds! I love medium-large dog breeds! Small dogs are great too. But I feel with bigger dogs there is more to love! 💖.


----------



## gdgli

I do like nice working English Setters


----------



## Pilgrim123

I always wanted a clumber spaniel. I've met two in my life and both were like slightly stand-offish goldens crossed with a lightly-built bassett, but both were extremely sweet and gentle dogs.


----------



## diane0905

Well, I have a Cavalier King Charles so I'd better say her first. haha My husband likes a big dog/small dog combo as we like to have two dogs. I'd go for two bigger dogs as playmates.

I like German Shepherds, Australian Shepherds and Border Collies.

And I really love a Bernese Mountain Dog, but I can't take that short life span.


----------



## Ffcmm

Oh there are so many other breeds I’d love to have! Here are some:

1) more chihuahuas hahahah
2) xoloitzcuintli
3) American hairless terrier 
4) Newfoundland 
5) Bernese Mountain dog 
6) GSD
7) Irish setter


----------



## SRW

Labrador Retriever


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

gdgli said:


> I do like nice working English Setters


For sure!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Pilgrim123 said:


> I always wanted a clumber spaniel. I've met two in my life and both were like slightly stand-offish goldens crossed with a lightly-built bassett, but both were extremely sweet and gentle dogs.


That’s great! I love the looks of the clumber spaniel.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> Well, I have a Cavalier King Charles so I'd better say her first. haha My husband likes a big dog/small dog combo as we like to have two dogs. I'd go for two bigger dogs as playmates.
> 
> I like German Shepherds, Australian Shepherds and Border Collies.
> 
> And I really love a Bernese Mountain Dog, but I can't take that short life span.


Lol, the King Charles Cavalier is a great breed! 
I like those breeds as well! Yeah, they are greats dogs but the short life span is sad. Hopefully, in time they will grow to have longer life spans!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Ffcmm said:


> Oh there are so many other breeds I’d love to have! Here are some:
> 
> 1) more chihuahuas hahahah
> 2) xoloitzcuintli
> 3) American hairless terrier
> 4) Newfoundland
> 5) Bernese Mountain dog
> 6) GSD
> 7) Irish setter


What a great list!!!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

SRW said:


> Labrador Retriever


Labradors are an excellent breed! They have many great characteristics!


----------



## gr56

My childhood neighbor had a Brittany that I just adored CC retriever has been on my radar too


----------



## Megora

The first dog breed I loved even before goldens.... 

When I'm too old to raise a golden, I imagine I will have a flock of these. <B


----------



## diane0905

Pilgrim123 said:


> I always wanted a clumber spaniel. I've met two in my life and both were like slightly stand-offish goldens crossed with a lightly-built bassett, but both were extremely sweet and gentle dogs.


My neighbor had one of these named Lily. She's passed away now and I never knew what kind of dog she was, although I certainly was around her enough and I have no idea why I never asked. Lily was so sweet and a pretty dog. She loved my Golden Retriever, Luke. She also slimed me on my workout leggings regularly, but I didn't mind because I loved playing with her.


----------



## therealVVN

Great thread. GSD for sure. Although I have always wondered whether a male GSD and a Male GR will be compatible. But then I also want my current boy to become a father at least once so I can continue with his line. 3 large dogs would be too much for me at this point so the GSD will have to wait.


----------



## PiperRoseMom

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


We had an Alaskan Malamute before any of our Goldens. She was a blast - especially because we live in Minnesota.
Bernese Mountain Dog
"Red" Labrador
If I could not have a large breed dog, I would want a West Highland Terrier


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

gr56 said:


> My childhood neighbor had a Brittany that I just adored CC retriever has been on my radar too


Thats great! I like those breeds too!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Megora said:


> View attachment 881026
> 
> 
> 
> The first dog breed I loved even before goldens....
> 
> When I'm too old to raise a golden, I imagine I will have a flock of these. <B


What a great breed! LOL, well that sure would be fun!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

therealVVN said:


> Great thread. GSD for sure. Although I have always wondered whether a male GSD and a Male GR will be compatible. But then I also want my current boy to become a father at least once so I can continue with his line. 3 large dogs would be too much for me at this point so the GSD will have to wait.


Thanks! Yeah, GSD's are such a great breed!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

PiperRoseMom said:


> We had an Alaskan Malamute before any of our Goldens. She was a blast - especially because we live in Minnesota.
> Bernese Mountain Dog
> "Red" Labrador
> If I could not have a large breed dog, I would want a West Highland Terrier


What great dog breeds! I love Alaskan Malamutes, they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JulesAK

JulesAK said:


> A Stabyhoun or a Small Munsterlander. I really like mediumish sized dogs. Love my Papillon but he is almost too small.
> Jules


The other breed I have followed a bit is the English Shepherd. A very versatile breed. There is one here in Juneau and she is really sweet. This is not her but representative of the breed.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

JulesAK said:


> The other breed I have followed a bit is the English Shepherd. A very versatile breed. There is one here in Juneau and she is really sweet. This is not her but representative of the breed.
> View attachment 881036


Wow what a great breed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The English Shepherd is pretty.


----------



## Hildae

I can't imagine wanting anything but a GR anymore, but I do like GSD and similar dogs like Malinois, and Duck Tollers.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The English Shepherd is pretty.


I know right?!?


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Hildae said:


> I can't imagine wanting anything but a GR anymore, but I do like GSD and similar dogs like Malinois, and Duck Tollers.


Yeah for sure!


----------



## Dustbunny

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


Shetland Sheepdog. I had two in the past and love the breed. The drawback is the barking. After 22 years of listening to it, I decided to get a Golden.


----------



## SusanlovesDarwin

Rescue dogs—shepherd mix  Too many wonderful dogs are destroyed every year because there are so many folks who want pure breeds.
Rule in our house: For every “bought” dog (Golden, of course), we rescue a dog.
I love my beloved Golden, Darwin, lost him 1 3/4 year ago At age 13 years, 7 months—hemangiosracoma  
We still have Darwin’s life companion, Luna, 14years, shepherd mix—sweetest dog, loyal, patient, best squirrel-chaser back in her earlier days, and Ginger, a rescue—Great Pyrenees—barks a lot, stubborn, but also very sweet, cuddly, and aware of surroundings. 
Please don’t completely rule out rescued dogs, even Golden rescues here in the states—in fact, there are two Golden rescues active in Turkey right now (apparently lots of Goldens found everywhere-frequently DUMPED!!??, cost to bring them over is a little more than buying a Golden puppy.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Dustbunny said:


> Shetland Sheepdog. I had two in the past and love the breed. The drawback is the barking. After 22 years of listening to it, I decided to get a Golden.


I absolutely love the looks of the Shetland Sheepdog. Yeah I have heard about the barking, but then again all dogs have their pros and cons!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


I truly am focused on goldens and field bred goldens in particular. So.. if I had to choose then a non field bred golden would be my first choice, then I'm drawn to Bernese Mountain Dogs, and then Landseer Newfoundlands. I don't believe I could live with a Neuf though. The drool would be a problem for me.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

SusanlovesDarwin said:


> Rescue dogs—shepherd mix  Too many wonderful dogs are destroyed every year because there are so many folks who want pure breeds.
> Rule in our house: For every “bought” dog (Golden, of course), we rescue a dog.
> I love my beloved Golden, Darwin, lost him 1 3/4 year ago At age 13 years, 7 months—hemangiosracoma
> We still have Darwin’s life companion, Luna, 14years, shepherd mix—sweetest dog, loyal, patient, best squirrel-chaser back in her earlier days, and Ginger, a rescue—Great Pyrenees—barks a lot, stubborn, but also very sweet, cuddly, and aware of surroundings.
> Please don’t completely rule out rescued dogs, even Golden rescues here in the states—in fact, there are two Golden rescues active in Turkey right now (apparently lots of Goldens found everywhere-frequently DUMPED!!??, cost to bring them over is a little more than buying a Golden puppy.


I love adopting/rescuing! I would never in a million years, rule out rescuing dogs. In fact, I would rather adopt then go to a breeder. I started off looking for a puppy, hoping to adopt. This was going to be my first puppy, so I wanted a lab or a golden because they were good for first time owners and fitted my needs. However, I found it very difficult to find a puppy in those breeds and I didn't want to adopt a puppy that I wouldn't be able to take care of. Eventually, I fell in love with goldens and I decided to go to a breeder. (I still keep an eye on new dogs in my local golden rescue though, just in case I find a puppy. ) But, I am definitely going to be adopting in the future! I love mixes as well they are amazing in all possible ways! . Luna and Ginger seem like amazing dogs! I am very sorry to hear about Darvin. .


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I truly am focused on goldens and field bred goldens in particular. So.. if I had to choose then a non field bred golden would be my first choice, then I'm drawn to Bernese Mountain Dogs, and then Landseer Newfoundlands. I don't believe I could live with a Neuf though. The drool would be a problem for me.


I love both of those breeds! Yeah Neufs do drool a lot, but other than that they are amazing dogs!


----------



## BearandGirls

I would love a Belgium Malinois but I'm pretty certain I've passed that window in time. They need an energetic handler and that's not me!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

BearandGirls said:


> I would love a Belgium Malinois but I'm pretty certain I've passed that window in time. They need an energetic handler and that's not me!


They are great dogs, but yes full of energy. Well you can always enjoy them from a distance.


----------



## CoastGuard momma

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


A King Charles spaniel or a Bernese mountain dog. Or a Doodle😂🤷‍♀️❤


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CoastGuard momma said:


> A King Charles spaniel or a Bernese mountain dog. Or a Doodle😂🤷‍♀️❤


Oooh great choices! I love all three of those breeds, so hard to choose one!!!


----------



## Popebendgoldens

Goldens will ALWAYS be #1 in my book. But, a close second is Australian Shepherds. I actually am on my second Aussie.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Popebendgoldens said:


> Goldens will ALWAYS be #1 in my book. But, a close second is Australian Shepherds. I actually am on my second Aussie.


Aussies are great dogs! I love their personality and their intelligence. But goldens are hard to beat for sure!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Probably Bernese, but I see that are also starting to have health issues, curse for any breed that becomes popular 
My favorite girl....


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Probably Bernese, but I see that are also starting to have health issues, curse for any breed that becomes popular
> My favorite girl....
> View attachment 881094


Bernese are great! I wish that they had a longer life span!! What a gorgeous girl! She is such a beauty!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

I don't actually worry too much about suggested life span for certain breeds, our Great Dane lived to be a happy 10, and this girl was 11 when this picture was taken.
I personally feel since we love LB that anything past 12 is just icing on the cake


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I don't actually worry too much about suggested life span for certain breeds, our Great Dane lived to be a happy 10, and this girl was 11 when this picture was taken.
> I personally feel since we love LB that anything past 12 is just icing on the cake


That is great!! Wow I think you changed the way I look at average life spans! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DD004

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?





Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


We have a golden retriever and a flat coated retriever. Second golden and second flat coated retriever. Similar personalities but the flat coated retrievers seem to be a little less high strung.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

DD004 said:


> We have a golden retriever and a flat coated retriever. Second golden and second flat coated retriever. Similar personalities but the flat coated retrievers seem to be a little less high strung.


Flat coated retrievers are an excellent breedl! I love their characteristics!


----------



## Tksosey

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


Border Collies! I will own both breeds!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Tksosey said:


> Border Collies! I will own both breeds!
> View attachment 881099


I love border collies!!! The picture is so cute!!!


----------



## Racheal1977

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


 I would def get a Husky, Our son has one & he is such a good dog.
The pictures are of him this past month his name is Loki & our golden Archie, last spring, 
Him & Archie are best friends


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Racheal1977 said:


> I would def get a Husky, Our son has one & he is such a good dog.
> The pictures are of him this past month his name is Loki & our golden Archie, last spring,
> Him & Archie are best friends
> View attachment 881105
> View attachment 881106


I love huskies!!!! These photos are great! Loki is very handsome!


----------



## Racheal1977

Lovin'Goldens said:


> I love huskies!!!! These photos are great! Loki is very handsome!


Thank you, he is quite the little character.


----------



## Bailey18

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


----------



## Bailey18

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog
> 
> 
> Lovin'Goldens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would
Click to expand...

Borzoi or Rough Collie


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Bailey18 said:


> Borzoi or Rough Collie


I like both of those breeds! They are very unique and amazing!!


----------



## Bailey18

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog
> 
> 
> Lovin'Goldens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would
> 
> 
> 3Pebs3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm particularly drawn to Border Collies and Great Danes. But, I really don't think you can beat a golden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Lovin'Goldens said:


> I like both of those breeds! They are very unique and amazing!!


----------



## GoldensOldie

We've had two Irish Wolfhounds, I'd love to have another. Our dogs thought they were lap dogs. That was always interesting.


----------



## SpartansParents

We had an incredible Great Dane before our Golden that we lost to cancer. We would love to have another Dane one day. Spartan would love a sister, so maybe sooner rather than later!


----------



## Emmdenn

I have always liked Bernese mountain dogs, English Cockers, springer spaniels and labradors. Recently I’ve been into border terriers. Could see owning Goldens and having one smaller dog around in the future, but it’ll be Goldens for life for me for sure.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

GoldensOldie said:


> Our dogs thought they were lap dogs. That was always interesting.


Lol, that must have been fun! 😆


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

SpartansParents said:


> We had an incredible Great Dane before our Golden that we lost to cancer. We would love to have another Dane one day. Spartan would love a sister, so maybe sooner rather than later!


I am sure he was an amazing Great Dane!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Emmdenn said:


> I have always liked Bernese mountain dogs, English Cockers, springer spaniels and labradors. Recently I’ve been into border terriers. Could see owning Goldens and having one smaller dog around in the future, but it’ll be Goldens for life for me for sure.


What a great list! All of those breeds have some great traits!


----------



## goldielynn

Not yet mentioned, but if we don't end up going golden for a second dog (if we survive our current puppy phase... haha), we're thinking Samoyed. Same beautiful, happy-go-lucky smile and active dog so that they can keep each other entertained.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Samoyed's are absolutely gorgeous! 🥰. They have such a good personality!!!! LOL! Ooh that is a tough choice they are both amazing breeds! I am imagining your puppy, Windsor, and a Samoyed together though and it would be so cute!


----------



## Megora

SusanlovesDarwin said:


> Rescue dogs—shepherd mix  Too many wonderful dogs are destroyed every year because there are so many folks who want pure breeds.....


Maybe too many wonderful dogs are destroyed every year because of IRRESPONSIBLE OWNERS? Including stupid people purchasing dogs from rescues that they are poorly equipped to handle and keep. 

Majority of dogs in rescues are adult dogs who already had been in a home. They either went stray and owners never found or claimed them... or they were dumped back in shelters and rescues by the owners. 

You can't preach to golden people because our dogs are beloved. Unlike those other dogs who have been treated like trash to be thrown away whenever whatever by their previous owners.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Megora said:


> Maybe too many wonderful dogs are destroyed every year because of IRRESPONSIBLE OWNERS? Including stupid people purchasing dogs from rescues that they are poorly equipped to handle and keep.
> 
> Majority of dogs in rescues are adult dogs who already had been in a home. They either went stray and owners never found or claimed them... or they were dumped back in shelters and rescues by the owners.
> 
> You can't preach to golden people because our dogs are beloved. Unlike those other dogs who have been treated like trash to be thrown away whenever whatever by their previous owners.


EXACTLY! I hate how people get puppies or dogs from shelters/rescues just because of the holidays or because they looked cute! People should do their research before getting a dog! Its better to not get a dog if your going to end up dumping it, than getting a dog and dumping it!!! That is exactly why I was very cautious choosing a puppy as this is going to be my first one and I don't want to get a puppy that I wouldn't be able to take care of. 

Yeah its sad, but true. Hopefully if this message is shared enough so that people will understand the decision they are going to make before they get a dog.


----------



## Dog Bone Coaching

I’ve looked for other breeds in need of a home (rescues) but after two Goldens .... I’m spoiled. The issue now is I can’t find one to adopt. 


Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Dog Bone Coaching said:


> I’ve looked for other breeds in need of a home (rescues) but after two Goldens .... I’m spoiled. The issue now is I can’t find one to adopt.


I have seen adult goldens before, if your interested in them. Look up golden retriever rescues near me, most states have at least one! There are many adult/young goldens there! Also, look at petfinder.com, and use the golden retriever breed filter. Hopefully this helps you!


----------



## DevWind

There's a Belgian Mallinois in the class I teach that I just love!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Abeille said:


> There's a Belgian Mallinois in the class I teach that I just love!


That must be a fun class to teach!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

None....I have had some wonderful dogs including a Siberian Huskey, Dachshunds, Basset Hounds....but at my age, our Golden's will be our last dogs!


----------



## jomiel

Labs! 

I can see getting a mixed breed or a smaller breed when we're older, our male golden is 2 years old now and still pulls really hard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Goldens are my favorite, but I also like Labs, Spaniels-have friends that own Boykins, they're really nice. I've had two Cocker Spaniels. Have some friends with Brittany Spaniels, and one with a Field Spaniel, all nice too. 

I've met several really nice Chessies (Chesapeake Bay Retrievers) in this area. Most people here have Labs or Chessies, there are some Goldens here but the Labs and Chessies out number them.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

3goldens2keep said:


> None....I have had some wonderful dogs including a Siberian Huskey, Dachshunds, Basset Hounds....but at my age, our Golden's will be our last dogs!


Wow, those are some wonderful breeds! But yeah one of the reasons goldens are so great are because they are so eager to please and are usually not too hard of a dog to take care of.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

jomiel said:


> Labs!
> 
> I can see getting a mixed breed or a smaller breed when we're older, our male golden is 2 years old now and still pulls really hard.


Labs are excellent!! I love their characteristics!!! Though I do love goldens, I understand why labs are the #1 dog breed so far. 
I like mixed breeds as well!! Well I did hear that male goldens mentally mature slower, so maybe in time that will change!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Goldens are my favorite, but I also like Labs, Spaniels-have friends that own Boykins, they're really nice. I've had two Cocker Spaniels. Have some friends with Brittany Spaniels, and one with a Field Spaniel, all nice too.
> 
> I've met several really nice Chessies (Chesapeake Bay Retrievers) in this area. Most people here have Labs or Chessies, there are some Goldens here but the Labs and Chessies out number them.


Yeah goldens are amazing and labs are good as well! I like spaniels a lot, they have very good temperaments! I love cocker spaniels, they are very pretty! 💖. 

I love chessies, their eyes are so cute! Yeah labs are very popular, I haven't seen any Chessies in person but I know they are very popular in certain areas! People here have a lot of different breeds of dogs there are goldens, huskies, labs, shih tzus, and many other breeds!! Lately though goldens are getting very popular!!!


----------



## Maxdevil

LJack said:


> Borzoi or Berger Picard.


Labrador retriever


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Great choice! They are amazing, hard-working dogs!!!!


----------



## amg1335

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


Newfoundland!! Similar to a golden in personality- but more chill.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

amg1335 said:


> Newfoundland!! Similar to a golden in personality- but more chill.


I love Newfoundlands! They are amazing, gentle giants!!!


----------



## Imlt

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


I have a border collie and she does not like to be petted or loved or just sit with you for company. Smart and lively dogs but not companion like.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Imlt said:


> I have a border collie and she does not like to be petted or loved or just sit with you for company. Smart and lively dogs but not companion like.


Border collies are very smart and all are different in their personality!


----------



## GoldenDude

Pilgrim123 said:


> I always wanted a clumber spaniel. I've met two in my life and both were like slightly stand-offish goldens crossed with a lightly-built bassett, but both were extremely sweet and gentle dogs.


 I have a Clumber in addition to my Goldens and Lab. They're very sweet dogs.


----------



## PalouseDogs

My weakness is smart, athletic, biddable dogs. I'm attracted to the working lines of breeds that were developed to work interactively with people. Working line goldens, of course. Also working line labs, BCs, malinois, German Shepherds, etc. I've been thinking of downsizing from goldens as I get older. I've been flirting with the idea of a working English Cocker ("wocker"), but when I'm ready for a smaller dog, it'll probably be a BC. I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for standard poodles (I've had 3), but poodles are firmly in the clutches of the conformation crowd these days. There is a subset of poodle owners putting a premium on performance, but it's a pretty small subset. Still, maybe another poodle someday.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

GoldenDude said:


> I have a Clumber in addition to my Goldens and Lab. They're very sweet dogs.


Clumbers are amazing! Their personality is just so calm and affectionate! .


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

PalouseDogs said:


> My weakness is smart, athletic, biddable dogs. I'm attracted to the working lines of breeds that were developed to work interactively with people. Working line goldens, of course. Also working line labs, BCs, malinois, German Shepherds, etc. I've been thinking of downsizing from goldens as I get older. I've been flirting with the idea of a working English Cocker ("wocker"), but when I'm ready for a smaller dog, it'll probably be a BC. I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for standard poodles (I've had 3), but poodles are firmly in the clutches of the conformation crowd these days. There is a subset of poodle owners putting a premium on performance, but it's a pretty small subset. Still, maybe another poodle someday.


Working line dogs are amazing!! Its so hard to choose between all of the breeds you could possibly have!!!


----------



## DevWind

Lovin'Goldens said:


> That must be a fun class to teach!!


It is a competition level class with great students and dogs. It’s a lot of fun and I’m excited to see these dogs compete for the first time!


----------



## GRB

I've had quite a few breeds over the years, and enjoyed aspects of each, but my German Pinscher was the most fun, such a comedian!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

GRB said:


> I've had quite a few breeds over the years, and enjoyed aspects of each, but my German Pinscher was the most fun, such a comedian!


Your German Pinscher seems like a good dog!


----------



## SRW

How about a lazy little Lab girl?


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

SRW said:


> How about a lazy little Lab girl?
> View attachment 883042


Awww, so cute! Is her name Lily? I think I remember you posting her picture once, she is so pretty!


----------



## SRW

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Is her name Lily?


Yep
MEADOW WOODS SHE'S JUST A LIL SWEETER (Lily)


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

SRW said:


> Yep
> MEADOW WOODS SHE'S JUST A LIL SWEETER (Lily)


Love the name it fits her!


----------



## SRW

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Love the name it fits her!


Meadow Woods from the breeder
Just is the dams call name
Sweetie's Easy Rider is the sire
Lily was the dams mother


----------



## Bailey18

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?



1.Borzoi
2. Rough Collie
3. Irish Wolfhound 
4. Scottish deerhound 
But nothing beats a Golden❤


----------



## 3goldens2keep

I have had a Husky, a couple of Dachshunds, two English Bull Dogs, two Bassets Hounds, and I think seven Golden Retrievers (of which two are with us now)! All these dogs were good dogs and we love them lots....but, our Golden's stole our hearts, once you have one, you will always have a Golden....I will never have anything but Goldens....from now on...


----------



## FurdogDad

What?!? There are other kinds of dogs?.....


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Bailey18 said:


> 1.Borzoi
> 2. Rough Collie
> 3. Irish Wolfhound
> 4. Scottish deerhound
> But nothing beats a Golden❤


Great choices, I agree goldens are #1 in my heart!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

3goldens2keep said:


> I have had a Husky, a couple of Dachshunds, two English Bull Dogs, two Bassets Hounds, and I think seven Golden Retrievers (of which two are with us now)! All these dogs were good dogs and we love them lots....but, our Golden's stole our hearts, once you have one, you will always have a Golden....I will never have anything but Goldens....from now on...


Wow, that's a lot of dogs! Yeah, goldens have a soft spot in my heart, I feel like when I get one, I will never want anything else too.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

FurdogDad said:


> What?!? There are other kinds of dogs?.....


Haha, apparently..


----------



## Golddogmom

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I know this forum is about goldens, but I was curious what other breed of dog people want. If I couldn't have a golden, I would get a Siberian Husky. What breed of dog would you get?


I have always loved the larger breeds of dogs but being a small woman, I have a West Highland White Terrier who also lives with me and the wonderful golden girl I have. What a contrast! The golden is loving and giving and a pure joy. The Westie is a little scamp who is high energy, stubborn and keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Stephany89

does anyone know current prices for golden retriever puppies or golden retriever mixed puppies?


----------



## SRW

Stephany89 said:


> does anyone know current prices for golden retriever puppies or golden retriever mixed puppies?


$14K


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Stephany89 said:


> does anyone know current prices for golden retriever puppies or golden retriever mixed puppies?


Oops, you will need to do a bit more research then that.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

SRW said:


> $14K


Ha ha, not everyone knows or will appreciate your sense of humor, especially a new member.


----------



## SRW

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ha ha, not everyone knows or will appreciate your sense of humor, especially a new member.


Some never will


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

SRW said:


> Some never will


You are so very right.....


----------



## SRW

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You are so very right.....


Honest too, I really would sell a Golden mix puppy to whoever wants one for $14K.


----------

